# Programm auf dem WAGO Controller laden



## April (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe eine kleine Frage. Es geht nämlich um ein Codesys Programm mit dem WAGO Controller. Ich habe alles so weit programmiert, und jetzt will ich mein Programm auf dem Controller übertragen. Dafür soll man auf "Online", "Einloggen"und dann "start" klicken. Soweit ok. Danach kann doch auf "Bootprojekt erzeugen" klicken um das Programm auf der Steuerung zu laden oder? Denn wenn ich so mache und mein Computer danach ausschalte, bekommen ich keine Werte mehr, oder genauer gesagt, gibt es keine Änderung der Werte mehr. Es werden nur die alten Werten vor Ausschalten des Computers angezeigt. Was soll gemacht werden,um das Programm auf dem Controller so zu laden, dass auch nach Ausschalten des Computers (bzw. Nach Herausziehen des Ethernetkabels), das Programm dauerläuft?

Danke für eure Hilfe

April


----------



## cas (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du das Programm einspielst, funktioniert es erstmal, da es im RAM ist.
Ist dann der Controller aus, so wird das RAM gelöscht...Programm weg.

Das Bootprojekt ist dafür da, damit der Controller beim Hochfahren dieses Programm dann wieder ins RAM läd und abarbeitet. Es ist dann sozusagen im Controller unverlierbar gespeichert.

Also:
Erst Programm einspielen und testen usw.
Wenn alles funktioniert das Bootprojekt online erzeugen,fertig.
Mfg CAS


----------



## M_o_t (16 Februar 2010)

Und dann noch den Schalter auf AutoRun stellen.
Ein kleiner Schiebeschalter der glaube ich ganz oben stehen muß, zu finden unter der Klappe wo auch das serielle Kabel angesteckt wird.

Gruß

M_o_t


----------



## McNugget (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo.

Zusätzlich zu dem Bootprojekt sollte man sich noch die Mühemachen/Zeit nehmen, den Quellcode über den Punkt "Quellcode laden" auf den Controller zu schreiben.

Sollte mal der Rechner, mit dem man programmiert hat, nicht mehr funktionieren, oder ein anderer Techniker das Programm aus irgendwelchen Gründen einsehen müssen, wäre dann alles dafür auf dem Controller.

Ist zwar unbequemer, aber etwas sicherer.


Gruss

McNugget


----------



## April (16 Februar 2010)

M_o_t schrieb:


> Und dann noch den Schalter auf AutoRun stellen.
> Ein kleiner Schiebeschalter der glaube ich ganz oben stehen muß, zu finden unter der Klappe wo auch das serielle Kabel angesteckt wird.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Danke CAS, für den Tipp

@ Mot danke auch, das genau hat gefehlt.

@ McNugget Danke für den Tipp werde ich machen.

Danke an alle

Jetzt weiß ich was zu tun ist.


----------

